# Billige Alternative für GoPro?



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

*Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Heyho , 
ich würde mir gerne ne GoPro3White zulegen , nur 200Euro sind schon happig....
Gibt es so kleinere Alternativen für unter 100 Euro?


Greetzz


----------



## Panagianus (18. März 2014)

Schau mal bei amazon nach actioncameras, die sind halt net ganz so gut


----------



## jamie (18. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Z.B. Rollei bietet recht preiswerte Modelle an. Sind aber dann halt auch nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Was heisst dann nicht gut?
Ich fahr halt Quad , viel Schlamm und Trial. Also keine über 80mh/h Erlebnsisse.
Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die GoPro ? Da sollte ja alles dabeisein ? 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDeta...e=860927&zanpid=1881079606787022848#emptylink
Wasserdicht ist die ja ne ?^^


----------



## jamie (18. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Ich sagte nicht"nicht gut", sondern nicht ganz so gut. Für 100€ bekommst halt nicht die Qualität einer Hero+ Black aber mir hat's bisher gereicht.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Hero+ Black brauch ich nicht , sollte auf Niveau einer GoPro 2 liegen 
So halt wie die Leute hier : https://www.youtube.com/user/querly/videos?view=0&flow=grid


----------



## sonic1monkey (18. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

wenn dann die  GoPro HERO3+ Silver 

Preis/Leistung ist gut

Alternativen gibts keine bzw. wenn man was richtiges will muss man auch was für zahlen.


----------



## hendrosch (18. März 2014)

Relativ günstige alternative.  Mit 2 Nachteilen wäre die Mobius Action Cam.  Bei FHD leider nur 30Fps. Und bei 720p (60fps) einen kleineren Sichtbereich. Außderdem ist die nicht Wasserdicht wenn ich mich recht erinnere.  Eventuell gibts aber schon wieder was neues aus fern Ost. Preis bei Ebay war glaube ich etwas über 50€.   http://mobius-actioncam.com/store/products/mobius-basic-actioncam-3/


----------



## cozma (18. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Alternative wäre die CamOne von ACME,
FullHD, integriertes Display, Wasserdichtes Gehäuse, Helm und Lenekrhater, zwei SD Karten Slots etc.
Super Ausstattung und seitens der Bildqualität recht nahe an der GoPro mit meiner Meinung nach
realistischerer Farbwiedergabe, da nicht so übersättigt wie die GoPro.

CamOneTec


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

Kostet?


----------



## Wired (19. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Dürfte die kleinste Variante sein.

CamOneTec CamOne infinity Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus , das Gehäuse ist Wasserdicht?&kann man gut am Helm festmachen  ?


----------



## dominger (19. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Ich kann dir die Rollei empfehlen..
Hab sie zum Skifahren gekauft.
Bin damit schon getaucht und die Bilder bzw. die Videos sind gut.
Man kann sie einfach an den Helm "kleben". :p
Der Akku hält zwar nur nen halben Tag aber ne Ersatzakku kostet glaub ich 3 Euro.
Wo kommst du den her?
Wenn du nicht weit weg wohnst, kannst du sie dir mal ausleihen. 
Wenn du noch fragen hast, schreib mir einfach. 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Wired (20. März 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus , das Gehäuse ist Wasserdicht?&kann man gut am Helm festmachen  ?


 Wo her soll ich das denn wissen?  Hab dir nur ein Preis rausgesucht!


----------



## Falk (7. November 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Habe eine SJ4000 WiFi - die hat das GoPro-Format, es passt auch das GoPro Zubehör. Die Aufnahmen sind auch nicht schlecht von der Qualität und die Bedienung ist einfach. Außerdem ist ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse dabei: SJ4000 WiFi Hands-On.

Es muss eben nicht immer eine GoPro sein


----------



## xlacherx (9. November 2014)

*AW: Billige Alternative für GoPro?*

Ich hab aktuell eine SJ4000 (ohne Wifi). Kostet bei Amazon unter 100€ und es ist sehr zubehör dabei. Wie @Falk schon gesagt hat, passt das ganze Gopro zubehör! 


Hier mal zwei Video, die ich damit aufgenommen habe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1zpJnFLrzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6f4cCepX3E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg


----------

